# Lumber color code standard



## rshep55 (Dec 30, 2008)

When I pick up rough cut lumber from various places the end of the boards will be painted. I have seen white paint on Walnut boards ends and blue paint on Maple board ends. Is this paint marking a standard code used in the lumber industry?


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been told that certain harvesters, sawyers and lumber companies have their own standard, but as far as I know there is no industry standard.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope just what ever that place likes. I can tell when I get lumber from one place where he gets it from just by the way the ends are sealed and colors used.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I think it's just a sealant to keep the wood from drying too fat and cracking at the ends.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I've got eastern hard maple here with red ends, scraps bought from a place that buys it by the container, and a variety of things from a more local dealer with black and blue ends. So, no particular pattern here, and it doesn't match what you're seeing.


----------

